# Application pour lire video sur TV DLNA



## JBLSteeve (21 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous je cherche une solution pour lire via le réseau des video sur ma TV.
Je suis passé sur MAC depuis les fêtes (MacBook pro et je suis super content).
Sur mon PC (windows 7) je pouvais avec Windows media player lire une video sur ma TV.
(click droite et dans le menu contextuel lire sur TV -> Media player stream sur la TV en live)
J'aimerai trouver une equivalence sur MacOS.
Si vous avez des informations sur des applications, des configurations je suis preneur

Merci

Les solutions pour faire quoi que ce soit par le réseau, ce n'est pas dans "Applications" qu'on en parle ! 

On déménage.


----------



## antro (21 Janvier 2010)

EyeConnect devrait pouvoir te faire ça.


----------



## JBLSteeve (21 Janvier 2010)

Je pense avoir essayé mais je ne pouvais que visionner les éléments partagés. Je ne pense pas avoir vu d'option pour envoyé directement le flux vidéo+audio sur la TV.
Merci


----------



## Holy Diver (22 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

TwonkyMedia semble avoir la cote en tant que serveur DLNA sous OS X; à voir ici:
http://www.twonkyvision.de/learn.html

Il existe une version d'essai

Cdt,

H_D


----------



## privateryan (1 Juin 2010)

Merci pour votre aide mais je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre, il ne s'agit que d'un logiciel à installer ? Et après le routeur c'est ma internet box ou c'est ma time capsule ?

merci et désolé de faire mon boulet

bonne soirée


----------



## pierreforestier (9 Juin 2010)

JBLSteeve a dit:


> Bonjour à tous je cherche une solution pour lire via le réseau des video sur ma TV.
> Je suis passé sur MAC depuis les fêtes (MacBook pro et je suis super content).
> Sur mon PC (windows 7) je pouvais avec Windows media player lire une video sur ma TV.
> (click droite et dans le menu contextuel lire sur TV -> Media player stream sur la TV en live)
> ...



Installe PS3 media server .... et tout fonctionne bien!
PF


----------

